# Illusion Audio C10XL sub



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Illusion Audio C10XL Subwoofer | eBay

not my auction


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

dude has awesome feedback. lol


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh damn, buyer beware!


----------

